# mysql -> wert in spalte suchen



## Gaius (5. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ist es möglich mit mysql_query("select * ..."); alle datensätz zu laden indem zum Beispiel im feld "name" der text "bla" gefunden werden kann? Dafür gibt es doch bestimmt einen SQL Befehl. 

Danke


----------



## hpvw (5. Januar 2005)

```
SELECT * FROM tabelle WHERE name LIKE '%bla%'
```


----------

